# Such thing as too much grass?



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I've got one junior Nigerian Dwarf doe and her 4 month old kid on an acre of pasture and I was wondering if they can get sick eating too much grass. 

They share the pasture with one or two horses at a time, and they are brought in every night. But, when I take them out at sundown I always notice the doe is really huge looking and by morning she's normal again..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Rich fresh graze in abundance can cause bloat...try feeding her grass hay 30-40 minutes before letting her out to graze, Keep baking soda out for her free choice...,if she does come in bloated mix 1/2 tsp. baking soda with enough water to drench....then shoot it down the hatch...this will help reduce the bloat and the discomfort...too much bloat can be deadly...
Make sure she is up to date on her CD&T and have C D antitoxin handy in case she needs it...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Okay, I'll do that. I have a small pasture they can eat hay in without grass. And she is up to date on her CD&T.


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Keep baking soda out for her free choice.


Is this something that's done on a regular basis or just for certain circumstances? How do you keep baking soda available? ...by just putting it in a bowl or mixing it with feed? Sorry so clueless. New and trying to learn.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I


> s this something that's done on a regular basis or just for certain circumstances? How do you keep baking soda available? ...by just putting it in a bowl or mixing it with feed? Sorry so clueless. New and trying to learn.


I keep baking soda out free choice at all times in a dish...however I recently learned (here on goat spot) that for bucks it should only be as needed...I leave just a little out for my bucks when they have been out to graze for the day..


----------



## reggalce (May 2, 2013)

happybleats said:


> I
> 
> I keep baking soda out free choice at all times in a dish...however I recently learned (here on goat spot) that for bucks it should only be as needed...I leave just a little out for my bucks when they have been out to graze for the day..


Like, ...just baking soda powder in a bowl? Weird. I'll be getting two wethers and they'll be let out to clear brush from hills a little every day so long as it's not raining. This advice could be helpful or important to me. I appreciate it.


----------

